# New Sacramento Bike Group: Rides of all Levels Welcome!



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

Cycle Folsom invites road bicyclists to train with us every Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday. 

Riding again after a few months off? Need to build base? Want to push beyond 100 miles and 10,000 feet of climbing? Whatever your fitness level, Cycle Folsom has you covered. Cycle Folsom has no membership dues, mandatory meetings or minimum participation requirements. Simply show up and ride -- or hammer, if that's your thing. Check out our growing resource library of route descriptions, maps, and elevation profiles at http://www.cyclefolsom.com. 

I personally lead the "C" group, which is the slower group, focused on building a good base for the upcoming Summer. All levels welcome! 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## davidpitta (May 13, 2007)

*This is fantastic...*

I've been on the site for the last hour reading about rides that I had no idea existed. Thanks for the resource.

I'll see the group soon for a ride.

Thanks.


----------



## hanyu (Oct 21, 2005)

I used to occasionally ride with the Folsom Peloton but I'm not sure they are around anymore. Nice guys to ride with. Is Cycle Folsom essentially the former Peloton?


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Great. Another group ride on the AR Parkway. Lovely.


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

Cycle Folsom took over where the Peloton left off. I used to lead the Peloton, but did not have enough time. Cycle Folsom is now a much larger and more diverse group and the leaders have done a phenominal job at putting together quality rides each week. 

Also, please note, we are very carefeul when on the AR trail.


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey everyone, just another invite. This weekend we are riding 45 miles for the C group (flat and slow), 60 miles in the hills for the B group, and 90 miles with serious hills for that A group. Hope to see you out! 



SATURDAY RIDE





A & B Groups: Mosquito Road





Download the ride details in PDF format from: http://www.cyclefolsom.com/pdf/saturdayRide/saturdayRide.pdf



Google Map: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=117324573944686005878.00000112b64ff118882c6





C Group: American River Trail



Download the ride details in PDF format from: http://www.cyclefolsom.com/pdf/saturdayRide/saturdayRide.pdf


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi All, you anyone is welcome to join the B/C group this Saturday. Here is the information. You can find more details at: www.cyclefolsom.com



SATURDAY RIDE



June 2, 2007

A Group

DATE: June 2nd, 2007

TIME:

START AT: Karen’s Bakery, Folsom MAP Web Site

RIDE: Great Divide

DIST: ~175 miles

CLIMB: ~15,000 ft

Route: For registered riders only – Registration is closed. This unsupported

ride goes through the remote wilderness areas between Foresthill and

French Meadows. A Group riders not registered for this ride are

welcome to join the B Group ride.



B Group

DATE: June 2nd, 2007

TIME: Leaving at 8:00am sharp!

START AT: Karen’s Bakery, Folsom MAP Web Site

RIDE: Millertown Road : Click here for ride description

DIST: ~45 miles

CLIMB: ~3,250 ft

ROUTE: Click here for the Cue Sheet





C Group

DATE: June 2nd, 2007

TIME: Leaving at 8:00am sharp!

START AT: Karen’s Bakery, Folsom MAP Web Site

RIDE: Sacramento River Trail

DIST: ~50 miles

CLIMB: ~400 ft

ROUTE: This will be a steady-paced, aerobic base training ride along the

American River Bike Trail to Sacramento State and back. The pace will

be ~16-18mph.

Optional turn-around points are available all along the route if you

wish to shorten or extend your ride.


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

CYCLE FOLSOM SATURDAY RIDE

The A Group has climbed something like 120,000 feet in the last 10 weeks; so we are going to have an easy Saturday.

For once, all three groups will be headed in the same direction! We will all be riding on the American River Trail for at least some portion of the day.

The A and B Groups will be doing the Sacramento Airport Ride (the B Group turning back at Power Line Road on the Garden Highway). 

The A Group will have an optional loop that extends the ride from 85 miles to ~115 miles (and adds ~3,000 ft of climbing) by adding the Alexandra Hill Climb loop at the end of the ride.

The C Group is doing ~50 miles on the River Trail with several options for turning back earlier for those with time constraints or who are adhering to training goals/regimens.


For Ride Details:

Online at: http://www.cyclefolsom.com/pdf/saturdayride/saturdayride.pdf

NOTE: Please note that there are 2 starting times and locations for this Saturday (Historic Folsom at 8:00am, and William Pond Park at 9:00am)


----------

